# Double Vision Styled RDA - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (5/1/16)

We have some of these beauties in stock now !!!




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...ducts/double-vision-twisted-messes-styled-rda


----------



## zadiac (5/1/16)

Ah good! I was looking at these earlier and the build makes sense. I think this will be a great dripper and/or bf atty 
Will be ordering shortly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

